# Alloy Wheel Repair



## dave t

Can anyone recommend a good alloy wheel repair and refurbishment unit. I`ve got a set of gold OZ Ultraleggra`s in the house which I`ve managed to kurb one quite badly in the snow couple of weeks back (I`ll put a pic up later). 

I know there is renowheel in Bridgend but just wondered is there were any others people know of.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Chris200100

I had my wheels done at motorvation in bridgend, Now they are like new highly recomended


----------



## mattjonescardiff

I was told by a customer the porsche garage on penarth road do resprays for £40 a wheel. Not sure if that includes a refurb as he was just having a colour change.


----------



## Chris200100

mattjonescardiff said:


> I was told by a customer the porsche garage on penarth road do resprays for £40 a wheel. Not sure if that includes a refurb as he was just having a colour change.


Refurbs are £120 a wheel at the porsche garage.


----------



## Glossmax

You might find this thread of use:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=63741


----------



## dave t

What ever anyone does DO NOT USE AFAN TYRES in Port Talbot for any wheel refurbishment. I took a gold OZ wheel for them to sort out and they have sprayed the wheel the wrong colour and won`t admit to it. 

The repair on the wheel was a good repair but a little mistake in the colour and the absolute arrogance on the phone when you query the error leaves a bitter taste for a company with a good reputation.


----------



## dajones

theres a place in gorseinon cant remember the name or number but its behind that jap import garage next to VW 
hes done a few of my mates wheels and hes pretty good


----------



## hmi1750

renowheels, i have heard about and seen good work from them.

http://www.renowheel.co.uk/


----------



## Bridges

Steve at http://alloyrefurb.net/default.aspx

Trust you won't be disappointed :thumb:


----------



## cosmos

dajones said:


> theres a place in gorseinon cant remember the name or number but its behind that jap import garage next to VW
> hes done a few of my mates wheels and hes pretty good


Check the age of this post chaps


----------



## Dubjunkie

again i wouldnt trust anyone apart from steve aps in fforestfach swansea
awesome 
hes on here aswell steveg60cab


----------



## wylie coyote

cosmos said:


> Check the age of this post chaps


Agreed this is a major thread revival, but always useful to have some up to date recommendations.:thumb:


----------

